# they got to be close



## kanmissem (Apr 23, 2013)

hunted along mo river in doniphan county saturday no luck just a couple ticks n a great nature walk lol good luck shroomers


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Surprised haven't heard if more finds in KC area I'm in topeka and always seems like it week or so earlier there they are just starting to pop here been working in KC for last couple months wish I knew some spots to check out I would imagine there coming this week there after the rain Sunday


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

A friend of mine found a few today in KC. It should be game on by friday!


----------



## jimbolvks (Apr 11, 2014)

kawvalleyshrooms R U close to Bonner Springs if so send me Ur email ad JimBo


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Morels 4 Brad 0 checked a couple of spots in Desoto today, nothing. I need to break the ice soon.


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Been checking spots in Douglas County ks now for three weeks in spots where I have found hundreds if not thousands before and nothing, to cold, to dry, to cold, somethings gotta give I'm going to go crazy if I don't find a morel soon hopefully fingers crossed they will be popping by the end of the week.


----------



## walk slow (Apr 14, 2014)

I found 10 today were I found 15 yesterday were I found 45 Sunday same spot


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Found three the size of a quarter, 5 the size of a pencil eraser and 2 the size of a grain of rice! Crazy small


----------



## synthescape (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think Walk Slow is finding them in KC. Must be west near Topeka where everyone else is finding them. I'm banking on end of the week luck around the city here.


----------



## walk slow (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes you are correct west of Topeka 9 miles


----------



## ksalmon (Apr 13, 2014)

First of the weeks looking good. Sure hope we get more rain


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've got people all over my Facebook finding nice 3 or 4 inchers... How!?! I'm baffled all mine are tiny


----------



## mcjunklover (Apr 17, 2014)

Did I miss them in Louisiana? I found some devil's urn today? New to hunting mushrooms. Actually, today was first day.


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey walk slow..do you need a hunting buddy this week-end ? nothing popping in KC yet!
I will buy the beer!


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

We found about a dozen around KC today, biggest were the size of a golf ball. Still early in KC, heading south tomorrow. 
:-D


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

All my places in Miami County have been empty so far. Looks like more rain and higher temps ahead so fingers crossed.
Also hunt some in Bates County MO, nothing there yet either in spots that usually produce. Just think we're lacking the warmth. Good luck all.

PS...anyone who said the winter we had should keep the ticks at a minimum can go suck an egg!!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fritz, SE. facing slopes are your ticket to bigger ones. I got a pound today, kept nothing smaller than thumb sized. Left many smalls. Someone will probably pick those later today, but its a waste. We could use some rain Sunday. I'm in NW Mo.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks kb!


----------



## glen (Apr 5, 2014)

went out today in Leavenworth nothing yet should be anyday


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/rico0004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140418_132311_zpsef417c53.jpg.html

Found this one in a hole from last year.bout weighed 1/2 lb. same spot i found the 1 lb morel in. There just not flushing in ks hard yet. Bout another 4-5 dats i hope


----------



## loloblueeyes (Apr 18, 2014)

Vacation time end of next week into the first part of the next was good planing on my part :idea:


----------



## morel assassin (Apr 18, 2014)

Found about 20 last week. But I think the cold slowed them down. Anyone finding any in SE KS


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Well done loloblueeyes, I got too anxious and took last week off  but me and the dog got to spend lots of time in the woods so wasn't a complete loss.

Checked 2 places in Olathe today after work, nearly 2 hours worth of looking...nothing. But did get a pic sent to me from Bates Co MO of what looks like a 2-3in yellow found today, so the weekend is looking up.
Happy hunting!


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Found a nice two inch grey about 50 yards from the cluster of little tiny of little ones I posted about the other day


----------



## glen (Apr 5, 2014)

walked about 5 miles seen nothing in leavenworth


----------



## sekmorelman (Apr 20, 2014)

found 65 today total nice ones n allen county. found 54 this mornin n bout an hour or so found the other 11 this evenin


----------



## t-rex (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 205 Sunday in WOCO. Greys &amp; blondes. Hope this rain helps.


----------



## gpark01 (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone found any in Johnson County? I am in Shawnee and looked 5 days ago but came up empty. Hoping to get back out after work today.


----------



## ronblack (Apr 7, 2014)

T-Rex, Is that Woodson County, KS? I have looked for many days further north and have not found diddly squat. 205 Great!


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

I went out Saturday and hunted for about 4 hours.
I found 18 little grays about 1 inch to 1-1/2. 
May try again Tuesday. Come on Rain !!


----------



## allmyfreetime (Apr 3, 2014)

Found a total of 100 in the past 3 days, all pretty small yet. I had a couple good patches marked down in the Oakland Trails here in topeka along the ridge of a corn field but pretty sure a couple guys coming in as i was coming out found em. Their finally coming up along the river, going to check a couple more spots tomorrow morning. Good luck to everyone this year, more rain in the forcast, shaping up to be a decent yr.


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

2-3lbs today around KC


----------



## t-rex (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes ronblack that is woodson county. Got another 240 Monday. 
Found the majority of them around cottonwood trees.


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

hey catfish..any tans yet ?


----------



## bigmac4665 (Apr 22, 2014)

Found 5 in 10 minutes in my back yard today, Douglas county. In the fridge soaking for dinner


----------



## kramdraw (Oct 17, 2012)

I found 52 yesterday near Topeka. They were kind of old. Probably popped up last week before the really cold nights hit. Have not found any fresh ones, but agree they should be up anytime. Really need more moisture as the ground is dry.

Wizzard of Ozawkie


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

we have been finding both greys and yellows. Went back out today and we found about another 50


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

click the ? for pic


----------



## sekmorelman (Apr 20, 2014)

how long should a person wait before checking a spot u already picked?


----------



## fishermansmoot (Apr 23, 2014)

Kccatfish, I posted on your other thread, I live around milford lake and would be willing to take ya out for that fishing trip!


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

I left a reply on that thread fishermansmoot. Just got home a bit ago from checking a few spots on the river. Need rain to get another flush going getting pretty dry around my neck of the woods. Thank goodness rain is on the way.


----------

